

Apache vs Yaws - rbanffy
http://www.sics.se/~joe/apachevsyaws.html

======
japherwocky
Yeah.. Yaws v. lighttpd, nginx, thttpd or tornado would be interesting. When's
the last time apache won a benchmark of anything?

------
vilts
Apache 2.0.39? When was this test made?

Also, which apache model, prefork or worker was used?

~~~
davidw
This is really old.

They're essentially comparing apples to oranges:

Apache's worker MPM uses system threads, whereas Erlang uses its own internal
scheduler, so that at the system level, there is only one process.

------
rbanffy
I would like to see memory and CPU-time allocation during the tests, as well
as some more information on the test workload.

~~~
gnurant
Have a little dig about on the web. There are benchmarks galore.

~~~
rbanffy
I found nothing that would give me this kind of info. Most limit themselves to
how much memory the box had and load numbers.

~~~
gnurant
No ref to apache hece, but might be of interest:

[http://www.planeterlang.org/en/planet/article/Nginx_vs_Yaws_...](http://www.planeterlang.org/en/planet/article/Nginx_vs_Yaws_vs_MochiWeb_Web_Server_Performance_Deathmatch_Part_2/)

------
thinkbohemian
anyone have yaws versus nginx data?

~~~
davidw
nginx would do very well too. But what's interesting about yaws or mochiweb or
other Erlang systems is that they could also handle long-running calculations
just about as well as they handle a static file. Well, perhaps there would be
some loss of performance, but not nearly so much as if you have to spawn
external threads or processes to handle said long running calculations.

------
bitdiddle
This is a very old test, I recall seeing this back in 2006 or so. It would
interesting to see a comparison with Mochiweb also.

Erlang really rocks!

------
gburri
A long time ago in a galaxy far far away...

